# can betta be with algae eaters



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

If I remember correctly, the ratio of males to females should be 1:3 otherwise harassment may occur. With 3 females he has variety and can pick and choose. He MAY slap them around a bit but that's cool in the fish world, she'll like it. :lol:


----------



## mstaley8 (Nov 3, 2007)

hello i was wondering if you can put bettas along with algae eaters i have read that you can put them with some other fish but i was just wondering about the algae eaters?

Also i heard that you can put a male and a female betta togetheris that true? 

thank you for your help


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

What size is the tank? The sex ratio of one male to 2-3 females is accomplished best in a tank with plenty of space and hiding places. The only algae eaters I'd recommend to be lept with bettas is otocinclus catfish.

Hmmm..Glitch happened again.:dunno: Posts disarranged.


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Nov 2, 2007)

I have an algae eater (pleco) and 1 male and 2 females all together in my 55 gal along with some other fish (guppies & tetras) and they do fine if that helps :]


----------

